# Mon Mac redémarre tout seul



## bastien75007 (11 Mars 2009)

bonjour voilà depuis une semaine mon mac pro qui a un peu plus d'un an redémarre tout seul parfois au bout de 5 minutes, parfois une seule fois dans la journée!!

j'ai réparé les autorisations, je ne comprends pas ce qui fait ça!!:mouais:

si qqun connait ce problème


merci


----------



## boddy (11 Mars 2009)

bastien75007 a dit:


> bonjour voilà depuis une semaine mon mac pro qui a un peu plus d'un an redémarre tout seul parfois au bout de 5 minutes, parfois une seule fois dans la journée!!
> 
> j'ai réparé les autorisations, je ne comprends pas ce qui fait ça!!:mouais:
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

En dessous de ton message, il y a une liste de messages avec le même sujet. Par exemple, celui-ci qui paraît correspondre à ton problème.


----------



## bastien75007 (11 Mars 2009)

bonjour, j'ai un mac pro et j'ai le mm problème de redémarrage sans raison, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel pour voir les tempé de mes disques...

dans les CPU j'ai l'IDLE à 90% sans grosse activité sur mon ordi st ce normal??


----------



## Léonet (11 Mars 2009)

C'est un fantôme


----------



## HmJ (18 Mars 2009)

Oui c'est normal (cela indique la disponibilite pour d'autres process, donc la sous-activite du CPU). Regarde si tu as des erreurs de memoire. Tu dois passer par A propos de mon Mac (de memoire), afficher les donnees techniques de ton ordi, et dans memoire tu devrais avoir "OK" pour chacune de tes barrettes.


----------

